# meglio di/meglio che



## sproghen

"La nebbia copriva la visuale, non so se così però mi sentivo al sicuro, se non vedere il poliziotto era meglio che vederlo." Questa frase è corretta?


----------



## tie-break

sproghen said:


> "La nebbia copriva la visuale, non so se così però mi sentivo al sicuro, se non vedere il poliziotto era meglio che vederlo." Questa frase è corretta?


 
Corretta non lo so, di sicuro non è molto chiara.

Che ne dici di :

_"La nebbia copriva la visuale, ma non ero certo di sentirmi al sicuro, non so se era meglio vedere o meno il poliziotto"_


----------



## housecameron

sproghen said:


> "La nebbia copriva la visuale, non so se così però mi sentivo (sentissi) al sicuro, e se non vedere il poliziotto era (fosse) meglio che vederlo."
> Questa frase è corretta?


 
Non avrei certamente scritto _"meglio *di* vederlo"._


----------



## la italianilla

Forse ti può essere utile questa citazione del De Mauro sull'uso del "che" nelle comparazioni:



> Che:
> 10 viene ampiamente usato nelle comparazioni; per introdurre proposizioni comparative esplicite, con il verbo al congiuntivo, al condizionale, o all’indicativo: è finita meglio c. non credessi, faccio più velocemente c. posso; per introdurre proposizioni implicite con il verbo all’infinito: preferisce leggere c. uscire con gli amici | introduce il secondo termine di paragone, in alternativa a di (che è obbligatorio quando il paragone si fa tra due aggettivi, tra due participi, tra due infiniti, tra due sostantivi o pronomi preceduti da preposizione): è un’occasione più unica c. rara, dicevo più per scherzare c. per offendere, è più gentile con te c. con me | fam., in correlazione con tanto, introduce il secondo termine del comparativo di uguaglianza: la cosa interessa tanto me c. voi | forma espressioni di valore superlativo: è più gentile c. mai, sono più c. sicura


----------



## MOMO2

meglio di + oggetto, nome, ecc,
meglio che + verbo

Che ne dici?


----------



## alongthisroad

Ho bisogno di un po' d'aiuto con queste frasi...  qual'e' quella corretta?

"Io parlo lo spagnolo meglio che lui lo parla."
vs.
"Io parlo lo spagnolo meglio di quanto lui lo parli."

"Io parlo lo spagnolo meglio dell'inglese."
vs.
"Io parlo lo spagnolo meglio che l'inglese."
vs.
"Io parlo lo spagnolo meglio di quanto io parli l'inglese."

Non sono madrelingua italiana, e "meglio che/di" mi da sempre dei problemi... mi sembra di aver sentito detto "io parlo x meglio che y" da un italiano ma magari si dice anche se grammaticamente non e' corretto? Cmq sarei molto grata per un po' di intuito italiano.

Mille grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, alongthisroad. 'Parlo (lo) spagnolo meglio di lui' e 'parlo lo spagnolo meglio dell'inglese'.


----------



## Elianor

alongthisroad said:


> Ho bisogno di un po' d'aiuto con queste frasi... qual'e' quella corretta?
> 
> "Io parlo lo spagnolo meglio che lui lo parla."
> vs.
> "Io parlo lo spagnolo meglio di quanto lui lo parli."


Concordo con Nescus.
La prima è sbagliata, la seconda è corretta anche se è più scorrevole dire:
"_Io parlo (lo) spagnolo meglio di quanto lo parli lui_"



alongthisroad said:


> "Io parlo lo spagnolo meglio dell'inglese."
> vs.
> "Io parlo lo spagnolo meglio che l'inglese."
> vs.
> "Io parlo lo spagnolo meglio di quanto io parli l'inglese."


 
Qui invece dissento da Nescus, io penso che in questo caso si debba usare "che".
Distinguo due casi:
- Se devi dire che fai qualcosa meglio di qualcun altro allora metti *di*:

"Parlo spagnolo meglio *di* Luca"

- Se devi dire che fai meglio una cosa piuttosto che un'altra, come in questo caso, allora usi *che*.


Se si tratta di comparazione di verbi o di aggettivi si usa "che":

- Sono più studiosa _che_ sportiva
- Sono più sarcastica _che_ ironica


----------



## marco.cur

Io ho sempre sentito: parlo lo spagnolo meglio dell'inglese
parlo lo spagnolo meglio di quanto parli l'inglese (soprattutto nella forma scritta)

parlo lo spagnolo meglio di quanto lo parli lui (soprattutto nella forma scritta)
parlo lo spagnolo meglio di lui (più comune nella lingua parlata)


----------



## Necsus

Elianor said:


> Se si tratta di comparazione di verbi o di aggettivi si usa "che":
> 
> - Sono più studiosa _che_ sportiva
> - Sono più sarcastica _che_ ironica


In questo caso _spagnolo_ e _inglese_ però non sono né verbi né aggettivi...


----------



## Elianor

@Nescus.

Si hai ragione, nel mio post sopra mi sono sbagliata.
Infatti quel *dell'* corrisponderebbe a "di quanto"

parlo lo spagnolo meglio dell' (=di quanto parli) inglese


----------



## victorcortes86

Ciao a tutti,

Quale delle due parole si userebbe in questa frase:

"Sarebbe meglio di smettere di fare X"
"Sarebbe meglio che smettiamo di fare X".

Secondo me, se vorresti usare di/che, si può cambiare la frase un po. Dunque, crederei che entrambe frase sono correte, ma ovviamente un madrelingua potrà corregermi di sicuro.


----------



## Necsus

victorcortes86 said:


> "Sarebbe meglio *di* smettere di fare X"
> "Sarebbe meglio che smettiamo di fare X"


Si userebbe la prima, impersonale (ma senza 'di'). Se volessi usare la prima persona plurale direi direttamente "faremmo meglio a smettere".


----------



## PaolaMMS

Buongiorno a tutti. È il mio primo post quindi abbiate pazienza se sbaglio qualcosa.
La seconda frase di victorcortese ha anche altre versioni: "Sarebbe meglio se ( o 'che') smettessimo di fare X"


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,
è possibile dire sia "essere simpatici è meglio di essere belli" sia "essere simpatici è meglio che essere belli"?
Da quello che ho appreso da qualche spiegazione grammaticale tenderei a usare "che" ma c'è qualcosa che mi spinge a usare "di" in questo caso. 

Grazie!


----------



## bearded

Ciao



GabrielH said:


> tenderei a usare "che"


Anch'io.
Vedi qui (due infiniti):  COMPARATIVI


----------



## GabrielH

L'ho letto ora. Quindi la frase proposta da me rientrerebbe nella categoria dell'uso di "che" dovuto alla presenza degli infiniti. Ma d'altronde vedo delle frasi della stessa categoria su alcuni siti, come la frase  "essere sgridati è meglio di essere ignorati" presa dal sito sottostante. Allora potrebbe non essere stato scritto da un madrelingua italiano? È un po' strana questa cosa. 
Nel mentre, ti ringrazio Bearded.
L'importanza del feedback (soprattutto di quello negativo!)


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> "essere sgridati è meglio di essere ignorati"


Anche qui andrebbe meglio 'che'.



> Che





> si usa con due preposizioni*, due infiniti, *due nomi oppure due aggettivi che si riferiscono allo stesso soggetto.


Però (specialmente cogli infiniti passivi) non si tratta di una regola ''tassativa'.


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> Però (specialmente cogli infiniti passivi) non si tratta di una regola ''tassativa'.


Non immaginavo ci fosse anche questo criterio. Comunque l'ho capito bene ora. Grazie molte!


----------



## francisgranada

1. Le case romane sono più vecchie *delle *case londinesi
(comparazione diretta degli oggetti)

2. Le case romane sono più vecchie *che *(sono) le case londinesi
(comparazione indiretta, cioè non stiamo comparando direttamente_ le case_, ma piuttosto "_come sono_ le case a Bologna" e "_come sono_ le case a Londra")

Non sono convinto che la seconda frase sia idiomatica, ma mi pare che grammaticalmente potrebbe non essere sbagliata.

Vorrei chiedervi, se questa mia "logica" per quanto riguarda la scelta tra *di* e *che* abbia senso o no, secondo voi?


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> le case romane.......come sono le case a Bologna


Sicuro che le case di Bologna siano 'romane'? 



francisgranada said:


> Non sono convinto che la seconda frase sia idiomatica


No infatti: assolutamente meglio con 'di'.  Direi che in questo campo, più che la logica, è l'uso a dominare.

Comunque si può dire "le case sono più vecchie a Bologna che (= di quanto sono) a Londra".


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Sicuro che le case di Bologna siano 'romane'?


Ahahah, assolutamente no  . Mea culpa ....


----------

